# I'm guessing you're all probably sick of questions like these...



## SpudsMama

Did you get your :bfp:'s early? Did your symptoms start early? 

I had a good line on a FRER yesterday at 9dpo, a + today on a Clearblue Plus and I also tested with a digi just now (10dpo, 3pm, millionth urine of the day) and got a clear "Pregnant 1-2". Yesterday I had a bit of nausea and dizziness, today it's hit me full on! It just seems so early, for so much to be happening. AF isn't even due for another 5 days! According to my ovulation date, I'm only 3w+3d... xx


----------



## bumpfortwo

for twins i had my BFP after period was due and no more symptoms than with my first, although the sickness got worse by 8 weeks. to be honest at 5 weeks pregnant i didnt feel pregnant at all. good luck xx


----------



## Mom.to.Many

I didn't do IVF, but as far as symptoms go.. yes, they showed up earlier than my first (singleton) pregnancy. My positive test was very bright and I was only around 5 weeks when I tested. Also, my belly felt bloated and I was SUPER emotional. I had some spotting at 6 weeks and thats when twins were confirmed by ultrasound. The morning sickness kicked in around 8 weeks where I felt sick all the time but only vomited once or twice around 10 weeks when the weather got super hot and I pushed myself too hard at work.

I have been pregnant 3 times before but only carried one to term (the other two were losses so the symptoms were not as pronounced), so I had something to compare it to. The twin pregnancy (for me) was very different in terms of intensity.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

I got a very faint positive on the day my period was due but not before. It took two whole weeks for it to go as dark as the control line :)


----------



## henrysmumkaz

oh and Congratulations!!


----------



## wishingfor3rd

i got a very very light positive on a frer 8dpo but didnt really beleive it until the next morning it was a little darker but def positive. by the day of my period being due it was much darker! i was sooooo much more tired but really no other symptoms until a few weeks in. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Kielee

I got a dark positive late the night before my period was due :) x


----------



## chloe11

i had ivf, i got my BFP (faint line that got darker) 3 days after transfer on blast embryos (5 day embryos) 

in terms of symptoms i didnt have any!!!! other than i was ALWAYS hungry! but i was on steroids for 3 months so thats probs why!! 

to this date the only symptom i have is i have really bad acne. especially on my forehead. thats it!!!!! oh and an increase of hair growth maybe? other than that i have nothing! not even going to the loo more!

good luck hun 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JaniceT

I got a positive at 10dpo with my first cheap pee stick test. Also, nausea started at 7dpo. I didn't get the blurry vision or sensitivity to smell like I did with my singleton. Different symptoms.


----------



## addie25

I had a 5 day transfer and tested 3 days after the transfer and had a light line. 4 days after the transfer it was a clear line and got darker every day. Just because it is twins doesn't mean it will show earlier. Mine showed earlier tho. Good luck!!


----------



## SummerLily

i got my first BFP at 14dpo with the triplets. which for me was 3 days before my period was due so anything is possible !! and with that i didnt get any symptoms which was just the my ME was worse up untill about week 12. and I was only sick 3 times !!! lol. 

congratulations by the way x


----------

